# CBBT Sunday afternoon



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyone intrested in going out Sunday afternoon to the CBBT? If intrested please post and we will firm up a launch time. Would like to launch between 1pm-3pm.

I will be giving my new Malibu X-Factor its first sea trials and checking for placement of accessories. 

It has been three months since I was yakfishing and the weather is looking good so far. It will feel good to get out and paddle again.


Robert


----------

